# Problem with Windows Media Player 9



## mjonz20 (Aug 5, 2003)

Windows media player won't play any file for me.....it's worked fine until just the other day. It pops up a window that says "class not registered" and then if I click "web help" it doesn't have any more info on the problem. Real Player and DiVX player play just fine. If I go to "Device Manager" then there is a yellow exclamation point next to "Microsoft Tv/Video Connection" and if I click on properties then it says "The NDIS.VXD, NTKERN.VXD device loader(s) for this device could not load the device driver. (Code 2) " but I do not remember the "Microsoft Tv/Video Connection" being in my Device Manager before.

Does anyone know what I can do to fix this??


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Welcome to TSG, mjonz

Try re-installing WMP9 over itself


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What version of Windows are you running? Per chance did you just update media player?


----------



## mjonz20 (Aug 5, 2003)

First of all, thanks for welcoming [email protected]  .....anyway, I've reinstalled over it, and I've deleted it from my comp and then installed it all over again.


I'm using Windows ME and it's worked fine ever since WMP9 came out, but last week it started this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Per chance, can you try a restore point from last week?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try opening Media Player, Tools, Options, Devices. When the window populates, double-click Speakers. Choose "Default Direct Sound Device" from the dropdown list and Apply.


----------



## mjonz20 (Aug 5, 2003)

ELvandil - after I double click Speakers, the dropdown list is empty.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Try re-installing your sound card drivers, and also DirectX 8.1


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Per chance, can you try a restore point from last week? *


??????


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have used a registry cleaner, try reversing the changes it made from the backup most of them make.

Otherwise, try *putasolution's* suggestion, even going for DirectX 9.


----------



## mjonz20 (Aug 5, 2003)

OK.....I tried reinstalling the driver.....no success.....I have directX 9.

I do not want to do a restore point unless I absolutely have to because I have done some things on here since the problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This appears to me to be a registry problem.

At this point, your number of options is small.

You can choose a restore point or do a repair installation, both of which may help or not.

The repair installation will maintain all your docs and programs as they are, but will return some defaults to XP's settings and all Windows updates will need to be reinstalled.

Unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## CalUK (Sep 2, 2003)

Did you upgrade to DirectX 9 by any chance when it started going wrong?

I have the same 'class not registered' problem with WMP9, even when trying to play a WAV file. With AVI files I either get problem or get picture and no sound. I can stream off the internet fine.

I have used GSpot and AVICodec to check I have both video and sound codecs. I can also play the Divx AVIs in Dixv fine.

Having searched for a solution, I found a suggestion that using a full install of IE6 and selecting custom install, making sure the Windows Media Player Codecs are checked solves the problem. I don't have have a full install without sp1 (which doesn't have option), so can't confirm this.

There was also a suggestion that if you had problems streaming to install Media Player 7.1. This leaves 9 untouched, but is supposed to fix the problem. I can't confirm as this is one of the few bits in WMP that works for me.

I wonder if the 'class not registered" relates to an incorrectly registered dll (or ax). So I might try using GSpot to identify the sound codec in one of my AVIs with no sound and see if I can unregister and re-register the associated dll.


----------



## CalUK (Sep 2, 2003)

Working on the assumption that it is a DirectX rather than WMP9 and to be more precise the DirectShow part of DirectX I tried a few things with the DirectShow dll, quartz.dll.

Starting position:

wav file playback = 'class not registered'
mp3, mid playback fine
avi playback, video without sound (but okay in Divx)

Firstly I tried renaming it and confirmed that WMP9 now gives the 'class not registered' error for all media types. Tried DivX and this played fine, obviously doesn't use DirectShow so doesn't have the problem.

Secondly I replaced it with an older version of quartz.dll and got a more meaningful message when trying a WAV file. Something like 'Media type not known, or file is corrupted'. AVI playback was unaffected still Video and no sound.

Now as I understand it quartz.dll was originally a MIDI controller that evolved in to the DirectShow wrapper, giving access to the video and audio codecs. But why won't it recognise WAV files which are just PCM and don't require a codec?

Returning to GSpot utility (I really like this tool) I checked a simple AVI and a DivX AVI one having PCM audio the other MP3. I have two codecs able to play the MP3 audio and it says I don't need a codec for the PCM audio.

When running the DirectShow render in GSpot I think I get my real error, it says something about a problem with AVF render (Audio/Video Filter?), so I am guessing it isn't a case of the audio not able to play, more a case of it not being able to extract it to play?

Now I have run out of ideas, anyone help?


----------



## CalUK (Sep 2, 2003)

Always bad trying to remember an error the next day, the actual error in GSpot was nothing to do with AVF, but was as below, even though it says I have supported Video and Audio codecs.

"VFW_S_PARTIAL_RENDER - Some of the streams in this movie are in an unsupported format."


----------



## CalUK (Sep 2, 2003)

Turned out to be the Santa Cruz 4193 drivers, they appear not to work too well with DirectShow. 

All works well now.

If anyone is having problems with the MP3 track not playing in an AVI (mine was Warcraft III movie) and GSpot says there are codecs to play it, but doesn't. Try the Nimo codec pack (build 5 onwards, was removed in 8 onwards) and install the Moonlight Odio Dekoda codec.

However this was removed in build 8 due to reported bad sound quality, but I haven't found an alternative that works?


----------

